# Giant animals of the Philippines.



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

LiveLeak.com - Some Of The World's Largest Animals Can Be Found In The Philippines

Includes:
- Moths
- Venomous and non-venomous snakes
- Sea creatures
- Bats
- Birds


----------

